# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Assistive technology >  Assistive robot operated via a brain-computer interface, Robotics Research Group of the DIEI, University of Cassino and Southern Lazio, Cassino, Italy

## Airicist

Developer - Robotics Research Group of the DIEI

----------


## Airicist

Assistive robot operated via a Brain-Computer Interface

Published on Sep 21, 2016




> Lightweight robot manipulator (7DOF Kinova Jaco2) operated via a Brain Computer Interface (Emotiv Epoc+).
> The user selects an element from a GUI by focusing attention on it and counting how many times it flashes (P300 potential generated via oddball paradigm).
> The motion of the manipulator is controlled relying on a closed loop inverse kinematic algorithm that simultaneously manages multiple set based and equality-based tasks.
> The objects and the user's mouth are recognized and localized using an RGB-D sensor (Kinect one).
> The software architecture is developed relying on widely used frameworks to operate BCIs and robots (namely, BCI2000 for the operation of the BCI and ROS for the control of the robot) integrating control, perception and communication modules developed for the application at hand.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Assistive robot operated via a brain-computer interface"

by Filippo Arrichiello
November 16, 2016

----------

